# Tightening Stomach, Rock Hard ?



## TonyaElizabet

Random times throughout the day my stomach will get really tight, like it feels like it is stretching out. and it becomes ROCK hard ALL over.
[a little TMI -- But It also happens every single time I finish getting intimate. ]

It hurts, but not in a cramping way, it's more of a.....I guess the best way to describe it is when you eat wayyy too much, and you get that little pain in your stomach, but it's not a cramp. I don't know how to explain it ):
When I try to tell DF about it he just feels my stomach goes "Holy ! That's hard ! ..... Yup ... Baby's dead." 
I KNOW he's kidding, cause he laughs when he says it and right after continually tells me he's just kidding and kisses my tummy... BUT I don't think it's funny at all ): ): ): 
And I want to know why it keeps doing this ): :help:


----------



## jenniferttc1

Braxton hicks, its like practice contractions for your body and completely normal. Mine usually hurt a little bit not much really but took my breath away for some reason. They are pretty close to the same tigtening you get in labor (not pain wise sadly :haha:) 
As for what you OH said, thats just awful :(


----------



## TonyaElizabet

jenniferttc1 said:


> Braxton hicks, its like practice contractions for your body and completely normal. Mine usually hurt a little bit not much really but took my breath away for some reason. They are pretty close to the same tigtening you get in labor (not pain wise sadly :haha:)
> As for what you OH said, thats just awful :(

Phewf thank you Jen  I was thinking it could be Braxton hicks but wasn't really sure. 
It's good to get clarification on these things. 
Oh nuts, I was hoping that that would be all the pain I would feel haha...
&& Yesss ): He has a morbid sense of humor when it comes to our baby. Ugh men. lol

Also Congrats on your baby being 1 month old ! I know that my niece was so excited when she hit that point after her daughter was born. Time flies by.
The picture with the glasses is just adorable hahah made me smile :D


----------



## jenniferttc1

TonyaElizabet said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> Braxton hicks, its like practice contractions for your body and completely normal. Mine usually hurt a little bit not much really but took my breath away for some reason. They are pretty close to the same tigtening you get in labor (not pain wise sadly :haha:)
> As for what you OH said, thats just awful :(
> 
> Phewf thank you Jen  I was thinking it could be Braxton hicks but wasn't really sure.
> It's good to get clarification on these things.
> Oh nuts, I was hoping that that would be all the pain I would feel haha...
> && Yesss ): He has a morbid sense of humor when it comes to our baby. Ugh men. lol
> 
> Also Congrats on your baby being 1 month old ! I know that my niece was so excited when she hit that point after her daughter was born. Time flies by.
> The picture with the glasses is just adorable hahah made me smile :DClick to expand...

They 100% sound exactly like braxton hicks, which you are in the right stage in pregnancy for them :) 
If only that was as bad as the pain gets......SIGHHHH :haha: But its well worth it I promise you that, and there is always pain medications if you want them (they are awesome! :haha:) My husband make the same stupid comments also. 
Thank you :) 1 month was a huge step for us, even today his 6 week seems like a huge milestone. Before I know it he will be graduating and leaving me :/ 
I love that picture, he's such a character :) 
Your almost there mama! 2/3 done!


----------



## hopeforamirac

yea sound like braxtons, totaly normal :)


----------



## Missmarie87

Ye braxton hicks, im sure ive been having them too, but for a long time now... at least a month ive felt them for sure xx


----------



## LostAndAlone

i get them all the time lol, after hoovering, walking, lifting my wee girl, climbing the stairs and like you after sex lol, im only 20 weeks and never had them with my first 2 kids but been having them for a couple of weeks now already.


----------



## TonyaElizabet

jenniferttc1 said:


> They 100% sound exactly like braxton hicks, which you are in the right stage in pregnancy for them :)
> If only that was as bad as the pain gets......SIGHHHH :haha: But its well worth it I promise you that, and there is always pain medications if you want them (they are awesome! :haha:) My husband make the same stupid comments also.
> Thank you :) 1 month was a huge step for us, even today his 6 week seems like a huge milestone. Before I know it he will be graduating and leaving me :/
> I love that picture, he's such a character :)
> Your almost there mama! 2/3 done!

I read about Braxton hicks in my book, but it didn't really describe what they would really feel like, just what they were.. lol 
&& ahhh yess Pain medication! haha My best friend is determined to help me through the pain during labor and told me she's going to do her best with helping me with breathing and what not so that I don't have to take any pain meds. (she has 3 children and had 2 of them natural -- She also had the same midwife as me.. so I'm positive she will be an amazing support system in the room with me lol)
It must be a guy thing making those comments. geeze !
&& You're quite welcome ! :D I could just imagine I'm probably going to sit there after my son is born and be so excited over every day, hour, and minute he's been born hahah ! Aweeee My niece said the sameee thing ! hahah about her daughter graduating and leaving her soon lmao ! ! 
He most def a character haha I love it, I adore pictures of babies with glasses and stuff like that hahah ! So much personality  
Eeeps I'm sooo excited to be done and have him out so I can take cute pictures like that of him ;) haha 



hopeforamirac said:


> yea sound like braxtons, totaly normal :)

Thankk youu :D 



Missmarie87 said:


> Ye braxton hicks, im sure ive been having them too, but for a long time now... at least a month ive felt them for sure xx

ooouf Yes I've been feeling it for quite some time now too, but just haven't really asked much about it since I was on the edge of wondering what it was lol. It's good to finally know what it is though a lot less worrying when it happens.



LostAndAlone said:


> i get them all the time lol, after hoovering, walking, lifting my wee girl, climbing the stairs and like you after sex lol, im only 20 weeks and never had them with my first 2 kids but been having them for a couple of weeks now already.

Yess it happens a lot when I'm walking too, and stairs (I have 2 huge flights of stairs that get me to my apartment and there's no elevator) They do me in.. every time I go up them I'm breathless and my stomach is a rock haha. 
ohh so third time is the charm for you to get the fun stuff haha


----------



## Missmarie87

i get them a lot if i lie on my back too xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

TonyaElizabet said:


> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> They 100% sound exactly like braxton hicks, which you are in the right stage in pregnancy for them :)
> If only that was as bad as the pain gets......SIGHHHH :haha: But its well worth it I promise you that, and there is always pain medications if you want them (they are awesome! :haha:) My husband make the same stupid comments also.
> Thank you :) 1 month was a huge step for us, even today his 6 week seems like a huge milestone. Before I know it he will be graduating and leaving me :/
> I love that picture, he's such a character :)
> Your almost there mama! 2/3 done!
> 
> I read about Braxton hicks in my book, but it didn't really describe what they would really feel like, just what they were.. lol
> && ahhh yess Pain medication! haha My best friend is determined to help me through the pain during labor and told me she's going to do her best with helping me with breathing and what not so that I don't have to take any pain meds. (she has 3 children and had 2 of them natural -- She also had the same midwife as me.. so I'm positive she will be an amazing support system in the room with me lol)
> It must be a guy thing making those comments. geeze !
> && You're quite welcome ! :D I could just imagine I'm probably going to sit there after my son is born and be so excited over every day, hour, and minute he's been born hahah ! Aweeee My niece said the sameee thing ! hahah about her daughter graduating and leaving her soon lmao ! !
> He most def a character haha I love it, I adore pictures of babies with glasses and stuff like that hahah ! So much personality
> Eeeps I'm sooo excited to be done and have him out so I can take cute pictures like that of him ;) hahaClick to expand...

I tried natural for a few hours. I was induced and had waters broken and that was tough! I would probably been better if my family supported me. I had 12 family memebers in the room with me the whole 18 hours and everytime they see a contracton come up they all start yelling and screaming saying here comes another, and also taking stupid pictures during them :growlmad: The nurse was supportive and so was my husband though but I couldnt even concentrate on breathing cause of them. Congrats on team blue! Little boys are so wonderful and I wouldnt have it any other way. Your gonna experience the best thing in life. Very tireing but oh so rewarding :) He's such a mommas boy already. If anyone else holds him he's searching around the room and unsettled until he sees me in sight. I'm probably gonna hate this one day :haha: 
We can't dress out little boys in bows, but we can put little overhauls, hats, and sunglasses on them :cloud9: 
They look so sweet in overhauls. We went to get seeds to plant a garden for his baby food this late summer and I dressed him up for it :) 

Precious bump btw!
 



Attached Files:







547850_10150700878306585_511231584_9415831_1722950057_n.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TonyaElizabet

Missmarie87 said:


> i get them a lot if i lie on my back too xx

Ohh I haven't noticed it that was one of the times that it has happened to me. I'll have to keep a look out for that one.



jenniferttc1 said:


> I tried natural for a few hours. I was induced and had waters broken and that was tough! I would probably been better if my family supported me. I had 12 family memebers in the room with me the whole 18 hours and everytime they see a contracton come up they all start yelling and screaming saying here comes another, and also taking stupid pictures during them :growlmad: The nurse was supportive and so was my husband though but I couldnt even concentrate on breathing cause of them. Congrats on team blue! Little boys are so wonderful and I wouldnt have it any other way. Your gonna experience the best thing in life. Very tireing but oh so rewarding :) He's such a mommas boy already. If anyone else holds him he's searching around the room and unsettled until he sees me in sight. I'm probably gonna hate this one day :haha:
> We can't dress out little boys in bows, but we can put little overhauls, hats, and sunglasses on them :cloud9:
> They look so sweet in overhauls. We went to get seeds to plant a garden for his baby food this late summer and I dressed him up for it :)
> 
> Precious bump btw!

Oh my goodness I could just imagine how irritating that would have been ! I'd love to see your face in those pictures that were taken :haha: Probably quite the death stare.
12 people in the room too wow ! that's one crowed room I thought mine was going to be crowed with just having me and 3 others.
I'm glad that out of all those people you had two that were able to support you the way that you needed.
&& Thank youu both DF and I were sooo excited when we found out we were having a boy, wanted one from the second that we conceived haha we were set that it was going to be a boy when we found out for sure it was on the ultrasound we high-fived, UT laughed at us lol. I'm sooo excited even if it does tire me out I just wish he was here right now lol.
&& oh my gosh that is so cute haha I hope my little one searches for me like that must make you feel so good :D 
Aweeeeeeeeeeee That is the cutest thing ever ! hahah Little gardener ! ! :D :D We will have to share photo shoot pics once my little man is born haha ! ! 
What is your little guys name ?
&& Thankk youu ! haha my bump is finally getting big enough to get in the way of things so I'm pretty excited about that (as much as I can be... that it gets in the way..lol) I went to plug in my radio behind my dresser and moved it out a bit (enough that I use to be able to fit through.) But due to this new addition of mine I just bounced back and had to pull the dresser out even more lol ! -- I'm sure that will get annoying after a while but for the time being I find it vair amusing.


----------



## jenniferttc1

TonyaElizabet said:


> Missmarie87 said:
> 
> 
> i get them a lot if i lie on my back too xx
> 
> Ohh I haven't noticed it that was one of the times that it has happened to me. I'll have to keep a look out for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> jenniferttc1 said:
> 
> 
> I tried natural for a few hours. I was induced and had waters broken and that was tough! I would probably been better if my family supported me. I had 12 family memebers in the room with me the whole 18 hours and everytime they see a contracton come up they all start yelling and screaming saying here comes another, and also taking stupid pictures during them :growlmad: The nurse was supportive and so was my husband though but I couldnt even concentrate on breathing cause of them. Congrats on team blue! Little boys are so wonderful and I wouldnt have it any other way. Your gonna experience the best thing in life. Very tireing but oh so rewarding :) He's such a mommas boy already. If anyone else holds him he's searching around the room and unsettled until he sees me in sight. I'm probably gonna hate this one day :haha:
> We can't dress out little boys in bows, but we can put little overhauls, hats, and sunglasses on them :cloud9:
> They look so sweet in overhauls. We went to get seeds to plant a garden for his baby food this late summer and I dressed him up for it :)
> 
> Precious bump btw!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness I could just imagine how irritating that would have been ! I'd love to see your face in those pictures that were taken :haha: Probably quite the death stare.
> 12 people in the room too wow ! that's one crowed room I thought mine was going to be crowed with just having me and 3 others.
> I'm glad that out of all those people you had two that were able to support you the way that you needed.
> && Thank youu both DF and I were sooo excited when we found out we were having a boy, wanted one from the second that we conceived haha we were set that it was going to be a boy when we found out for sure it was on the ultrasound we high-fived, UT laughed at us lol. I'm sooo excited even if it does tire me out I just wish he was here right now lol.
> && oh my gosh that is so cute haha I hope my little one searches for me like that must make you feel so good :D
> Aweeeeeeeeeeee That is the cutest thing ever ! hahah Little gardener ! ! :D :D We will have to share photo shoot pics once my little man is born haha ! !
> What is your little guys name ?
> && Thankk youu ! haha my bump is finally getting big enough to get in the way of things so I'm pretty excited about that (as much as I can be... that it gets in the way..lol) I went to plug in my radio behind my dresser and moved it out a bit (enough that I use to be able to fit through.) But due to this new addition of mine I just bounced back and had to pull the dresser out even more lol ! -- I'm sure that will get annoying after a while but for the time being I find it vair amusing.Click to expand...

I will never again have that many people in there, im sure they thought I was a huge bitch too! I did have 5 people to watch the birth. My sister, cousin, bestfriend, mother and husband. Plus lots of doctors cause of the poopin my waters but he was fine and didnt inhale it at all. 
I bet your little boy will be as handsome as can be, hopefully I'll see you around in baby club after! The ladies are nice most of the time :haha: 
I didnt really show until about 27 weeks, but I sure did bloom out bythe end. My bump was massive :0 
My husband loved watching me try to get off the sofa, out of the car, and through small spaces :haha: 
We actually were really hoping for a girl at first. I never even wanted little boys before, and was a little upset at first but it grew on me, and when I met him, it was the most magical moment of my life. I actually would love if all my children are little boys :) They are so wonderful and fun. I'm a girly girl but I do love the whole fishing, rodeos, monster truck, cowboy stuff and can't wait to take him. I'd much rather play cops and robbers than tea party anyday!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Bumping this thread back up for you to find :flower: 
When you look for a thread started by you, you can always go to your page and I think under statics or something like that and click on threads started by user and you'll find it.


----------



## TonyaElizabet

jenniferttc1 said:


> I will never again have that many people in there, im sure they thought I was a huge bitch too! I did have 5 people to watch the birth. My sister, cousin, bestfriend, mother and husband. Plus lots of doctors cause of the poopin my waters but he was fine and didnt inhale it at all.
> I bet your little boy will be as handsome as can be, hopefully I'll see you around in baby club after! The ladies are nice most of the time :haha:
> I didnt really show until about 27 weeks, but I sure did bloom out bythe end. My bump was massive :0
> My husband loved watching me try to get off the sofa, out of the car, and through small spaces :haha:
> We actually were really hoping for a girl at first. I never even wanted little boys before, and was a little upset at first but it grew on me, and when I met him, it was the most magical moment of my life. I actually would love if all my children are little boys :) They are so wonderful and fun. I'm a girly girl but I do love the whole fishing, rodeos, monster truck, cowboy stuff and can't wait to take him. I'd much rather play cops and robbers than tea party anyday!

+


jenniferttc1 said:


> Bumping this thread back up for you to find :flower:
> When you look for a thread started by you, you can always go to your page and I think under statics or something like that and click on threads started by user and you'll find it.

Thank you ! ! I am slowly learning the ways of Baby and Bump lol ! Sorry that I lost it, thus taking this long to respond to you.
I will def be using your 12 people experience as a warning not to have that many people in the room -- ever ! lol 
Oh my ... :O I'm glad your little guy didn't inhale any of that ! things could have been not too good. learning early on not to eat that stuff.. good call little dude ! haha
Awe thanks ! I hope he's a handsome guy like his daddy  REALLY hoping that he gets his dads eyes (we both have brown eyes, but his just have a really nice shape to them, and he has the most gorgeous eyelashes I've ever seen! -- My eyes are just.. boring and I was cursed with only having like 3 bottom eyelashes :blush: they have grown in a little though, probably around the time I hit 19 I had enough that it wasn't vair noticeable - really hope he doesn't get that lol)
I will also def have to hit up the baby club once he's born :D :D And we can continue to talk and you can see my little man  
Aweeee hhahahah ! ! Everyone keeps telling me (mom mostly) to just wait and I will get an even bigger belly ! Ahh 
(this is the most recent pic I have of my belly -27 weeks now!) 
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/535597_330850390295468_100001115296699_824803_1137691164_n.jpg
Aweeee !   I'm soooo excited to have a little boy my best friend wanted a boy so bad, she has 3 kids all girls ! 
I can't wait to play with dump trucks and play cops and robbers, def cowboy stuff ! ! Eeeps :D 
I agree def better then tea parties much more action and fun ! hahaha.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Oh its fine, you will get the hang of BnB before you know it, and work it like a champ soon. I actually loved having everyone there AFTER I got the epidural :haha: it was nice knowing my entire family and close friends were there for me as long as possible. Most being there the whole 18 hours waiting for his arrival. I even had my divorced mother and father there and they acted so good, was awkward at all, so I was very proud of them! They do not get along outside of the hospital but anytime one of us kids are in the hospital they put it all aside and don't fight. I had my father, brother, brother in law all outside the room waiting for the birth, they didnt get to watch but they got to hear everthing I assume since my dad walked off crying when I screamed a little and again once he heard him crying after he was born. It was such a great experience in the end and would do labor and birth all over again. Its gonna be the most amazed day for you! 
I was very suprised he didnt inhale anything at all, cause they saw it at the begining of labor when they broke my waters so itwas in there for 18 hours, but we were pretty sure he didnt since the next set of waters that came out was clear again. But for precaution they had about 4 baby nurses waiting with stuff for him just in case. 
Ahhh can't wait to do it all over again! We already decided for baby number 2 we will be staying team yellow and thats got me even more excited! But I can't imagine taking care of 2 children so young. I breastfeed haiden so he's very demanding and only I can get up with him to feed. 
So far my baby has my husbands beautiful blue eyes, and hoping they stay thatcolor and has the prettiest eye lashes and brown hair. I rememeber the first thing I looked at when he was crowning as I looked in the mirror was all his hair. Highly recommened using the mirror if your hospital ask you if you want to use one. I almost didnt, but it was AMAZING. 
Your bump is beautiful! I really got big at the end. Looked like I shoved a basketball under my shirt lol 
I started growing after 27 weeks. I've noticed that women that grow more in the 2nd trimester slow down with growing soI think you will grow more, but not as much as I did at the end, I think 3rd trimester will be the time your growth slows down. 
I'll go ahead and send you a friend request so you can always find me on your friends list for when you can't find me in baby club


----------



## TonyaElizabet

That's awesome that all of your family was there to support you and that you didn't mind it after you got the epidural lol ! 
That's cool too that your parents can put aside their fighting for you and your siblings (I know lots of parents who def would not even show up at the hospital at the same time, even if they were at other ends of it !) 
Phewf that's a long time to be there in there with it and not inhale it in ! lucky little guy but with the amount of nurses ready for his arrival is def a good reassurance if any were to be inhaled. 
haha wow I'm good with just this one after this pregnancy, it's killing me. If you don't mind my asking how old are you ?
Awee what a handsome little guy! :D And I've been told about the mirror and totally forgot about it until you brought it up, I def think It's a good idea to go with and I def will ! <3 <3
Thankkk youuuu Just got another updated photo 28 weeks :O this is going by fasstt hahah !
I can't wait to have a huggge belly, but at the same time I'm already upset that none of my clothes fit, supposed to go out for my friends birthday this weekend and got Mac (my DF) to help me put them on but they FAR from fit ): upsetting ): and my back and ribs already hurts sooo much haha. I fear how bad it's going to get when I get bigger. 
Perfish I accepted youuu   (i believe I did that a while ago, I'm so far behind on these ! takes me forever to respond all the time.)


----------

